# New buck and doe



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We made a 2 hour trip (one way) to get these guys yesterday they are out of some of the best wether genetics in the country we got a buck kid out of metro boers Game On a son of Game Changer and both are from Wide load daughters/granddaughters along with other great bloodlines

Doe kid:







Buck kid:








The buck is 7months and the doe is 6 months they will be separated as soon as I finish the stalls but she's not in heat


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you'll get some really nice kids out of those two!!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Nice! Looks like you'll get some really nice kids out of those two!!


Thanks Hoping so to
all the does he had were really nice looking and pretty friendly considering he had a lot of them and the bucks were pretty friendly even though they were in rut but all his animals were nice and healthy the sire of the buck was so big and long he would need a stand just for him to trim hooves or clip him or anything lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look good


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

RPC said:


> They look good


Thank you fingers crossed their kids will look the same if not better


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats. Nice wether makers with great genetics.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys hoping to get some better pics once they calm down a little more


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He looks very arrogant, like most good bucks do. Very masculine boy. The girl is very feminine. It looks like you have 2 very, very nice animals.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> He looks very arrogant, like most good bucks do. Very masculine boy. The girl is very feminine. It looks like you have 2 very, very nice animals.


Thanks
He's just so happy to have some girls all to himself (even tho they aren't in heat) because the buck tht was penned next to him had 2 girls that he wasn't about to let get near him lol the man I bought them from said he bred 3 of his does to this buck kid already


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very nice, congrats! Love the looks of the buck, he looks like a macho teenage boy lol. I'm sure you will get some very nice babies from these two in the future


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks he's built a lot like his dad 
Even tho his sire was in rut he probably weighed close to 350 pounds so he's probably going to be big too


----------

